
Here's how to avoid owning stock in gun companies - umitakcn
http://time.com/money/4366155/gun-companies-stocks-orlando-shooting/
======
waterphone
Why would I want to avoid that? Ridiculous.

------
ATroom4
This is neat idea..I will definitely share this with my friends.

